# UKBFF Finals



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

Just looked at the tickets for the finals & you can't purchase just the Sunday ticket you have to buy both days? I'm sure you had a choice last year?


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

That is more then gay if that is the case- i want to go to the Sunday and that is it. I have a job to do and cant take the whole weekend off


----------



## Linny (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm only doing the Sunday for the same reason.

Here's the link http://www.ukbff.co.uk/shop.html


----------



## Rotsocks (Jan 1, 2010)

Was the same last year Linny.

My tickets covered the whole weekend but I could only make the Sunday.


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

Any updates on the show anyone?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i just got back from nottingham finals , it was a great day !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

all info here chaps

http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/118156-Cecil-Croasdale-Wins-UKBFF-Finals-RESULTS!%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Ef


----------



## plym30 (Jul 16, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> all info here chaps
> 
> http://forums.musculardevelopment.com/showthread.php/118156-Cecil-Croasdale-Wins-UKBFF-Finals-RESULTS!%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Ef


Cheers my man


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Great event!!!! Just got back and had a brilliant day there. Seemed really well run.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Great event!!!! Just got back and had a brilliant day there. Seemed really well run.


wiah i had known you were there mate i would have said hi !!!

did you see Zack Khan in the crowd. fcuk me he is huge !!!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Jordan Peters deserved top 6 at least. 100%


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like Heather won the bikini class again...

Good girl...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> wiah i had known you were there mate i would have said hi !!!
> 
> did you see Zack Khan in the crowd. fcuk me he is huge !!!


I saw loads of people off here mate like Baz with missbc, Jordan peters (who looked fcuking huge), and few more just didn't dare talk to them I'm too shy lol.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Milky said:


> Looks like Heather won the bikini class again...
> 
> Good girl...


bikini class 3rd place she was absolutely gorgeous mate !!!


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I saw loads of people off here mate like Baz with missbc, Jordan peters (who looked fcuking huge), and few more just didn't dare talk to them I'm too shy lol.


i saw Pscarb as i walked in , didnt realise he was so short lol , fcukin wide like but short lol !!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

flinty90 said:


> bikini class 3rd place she was absolutely gorgeous mate !!!


Heather is a lovely kid mate, her boyfriend is a nice lad as well.... made upi for them both..


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah I saw zach walk in MASSIVE lol. Wierd to see alvin small, zach, James l and flex Lewis all within metres of each other. They all seemed to have thst prescense where people stop to look in awe lol.


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I saw loads of people off here mate like Baz with missbc, Jordan peters (who looked fcuking huge), and few more just didn't dare talk to them I'm too shy lol.


JP deserved higher than he got tbh. His off season weight/size was ridiculous. someone said he looked a little flat on the day.. What u think? Either way his front double bi deserved 3rd at least


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Impulse2903 said:


> JP deserved higher than he got tbh. His off season weight/size was ridiculous. someone said he looked a little flat on the day.. What u think? Either way his front double bi deserved 3rd at least


he did look off condition to be fair, eben though he looked awesome... it was a very tough class, however i waited thinking he would hve at least made top 6 but nope not to be.. he is still young mate im sure he has got great things to come !!!


----------



## Impulse2903 (Dec 13, 2010)

According to his Facebook he was pretty gutted but says he's bringing a lot more next year. Well done to everybody though!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes I have seen his codition much better. Still looked incredible don't get me wrong but what a tough class that was!!! I have always absolutely loved jordans physique and he is young, definitely someone to watch in this sport he is going to go very far!


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

well done to Stuart Core and Lewis Breed both 3rds.

Lewis, first time in the open classes, 23 years old and seeing off people like Pat warner and Barney Duplesis

The look on Haroldas face when Cecil beat him in the overall- maybe next year he wont be so cocky.

What a good show, had a wicked time my voice is ho**** from shouting but all good.

Dave Titterton- wow, he has stacked it on he looked huge, personally would have had him over cecil though cecil reminds me a bit of Kai greene sooo much muscle but too short to carry it off ( his gut is going to suffer )

Saw Jordan- i would say he did look pretty flat

Saw some beasts in the crowd


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Bumped into a few from here and good to put faces to names.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

going by the pics i reckon dave t deserved the 1st place spot on the over 100kg, guy has improved loads


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

gym rat said:


> going by the pics i reckon dave t deserved the 1st place spot on the over 100kg, guy has improved loads


Yes definately- i remember competing next to Dave T in 09 he was aweseome then , but the size i saw him yest- s hiiiiit, guy looks awesome and really big.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i saw Pscarb as i walked in , didnt realise he was so short lol , fcukin wide like but short lol !!!


Lol he'll love that description mate!


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

I will post a load of pictures tomorrow... nice to see that Ian Dowe got an award


----------



## BatemanLondon (Jun 14, 2011)

Zack Khan was there, ****ing massive


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah Dave T looked really good and i had him in front of Cecil too. The size he has put on in the last 2 years is immense!!! Stu core looked great too!

Didnt see you Rack, what row was you in, i was in P.


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

BatemanLondon said:


> Zack Khan was there, ****ing massive


he is my hero mate, wish i had bumped into him in person rather than just seeing him from a little distance ... he still looked massive from 200 yards away lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah Dave T looked really good and i had him in front of Cecil too. The size he has put on in the last 2 years is immense!!! Stu core looked great too!
> 
> Didnt see you Rack, what row was you in, i was in P.


I was right at the back near Eric Guy mate, would have been good to see you and have a chat


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> I was right at the back near Eric Guy mate, would have been good to see you and have a chat


Yeah shame mate. The competitors looked like ants from where we were sat!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Impulse2903 said:


> JP deserved higher than he got tbh. His off season weight/size was ridiculous. someone said he looked a little flat on the day.. What u think? Either way his front double bi deserved 3rd at least





Impulse2903 said:


> Jordan Peters deserved top 6 at least. 100%


Jordan was off by his own admission......he cannot be rewarded onstage for what he acheived in the last 12 months.....Jordan is a good friend and as i have said on anothert board his work ethic is second to non and i do not doubt he will be back learning from the mistakes he has made but he did not deserve to be top 6 guys.....



flinty90 said:


> i saw Pscarb as i walked in , didnt realise he was so short lol , fcukin wide like but short lol !!!


lol yes i am not gifted in the height department.....  as i said on TM you should of introduced yourself mate....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

flinty90 said:


> he is my hero mate, wish i had bumped into him in person rather than just seeing him from a little distance ... he still looked massive from 200 yards away lol


Spoke to him a couple times at shows.....lovely bloke.......

Unfortunately couldn't make it this year but will be there next, so you see some short, wide angry looking fcuker, with tattoos on his head and everywhere else come say Hi.....or I might just get a T-shirt with Robsta on it lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Spoke to him a couple times at shows.....lovely bloke.......
> 
> Unfortunately couldn't make it this year but will be there next, so you see some short, wide angry looking fcuker, with tattoos on his head and everywhere else come say Hi.....or I might just get a T-shirt with Robsta on it lol


Youll be the guy outside at the petrol station kicking ten bells out of someone for not moving their car.......


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Only if he deserves it as the last one did......


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Only if he deserves it as the last one did......


HAHA, good lad!


----------

